# Reviews & experiences of Blackfaulds Farm?



## Evo's Mum (23 May 2016)

Looking for some experiences of other people who have kept their horses at Blackfaulds Farm, Gartloch Road. Thinking of a move, don't want to make the wrong decision!
Thanks &#128578;


----------



## TPO (1 June 2016)

I'll answer since everyone seems to have read but not replied! I know of it quite well but have never liveried there so can't give first hand experience.

A couple of people I know kept their horses there and seemed happy enough only moving due to change in circumstances etc. I think it's quite a busy yard as it was rebuilt a few years back although I've no idea about practicalities like school availability. A new big school was built too and I've seen four horses working individually in it at the same time with plenty of space. I'm not sure what the hacking is like, I think there is road work (quiet road in one direction and busy in the other) but I think you can hack to/around the dam. 

There's an onsite tack shop and the lady that runs it is very helpful. 

Not sure if that's any use. Perhaps people might PM with their personal experiences.

There's a few yards in that area but if you're local you're possibly already familar with them.


----------



## Jnhuk (1 June 2016)

TPO said:



			I'll answer since everyone seems to have read but not replied! 


I would also have read and not replied as I don't know even where it is as there not enough info in the OP (without resorting to googling it) as no real location or area is given so unless you know the venue already I suspect most folk who have read just don't know the place.

However, I would agree with you that OP may be better asking for people to private message them about the yard rather than publicly post on forum.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Midlifecrisis (2 June 2016)

I didn't respond as I wasn't sure if it was the Blackfaulds  Farm I knew. A friend has just moved her pony there and seems happy with things - it is large and getting larger so I guess it will be busy but hopefully that would mean people to ride with/share jobs etc. There are miles and miles of hacking around and about - you can disappear for 3 or 4 hours if you want to. I know "tack shop lady" and can confirm her experienced helpfulness (including hot soup in winter!). I thought the waiting list was long to get a place ---oh and horses must have a clear strangles test before being accepted.


----------



## Evo's Mum (2 June 2016)

Hi,

Thanks everyone for replying. I probably should have put more info in the OP, but thanks for your help &#55357;&#56898;


----------

